# 6. Rww-Trophy in Rengsdorf



## Klaus Goerg (9. September 2009)

hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

am 03.10.2009 veranstalten wir unsere 6. Rww-Trophy. Wie in den Vorjahren gibt es gefÃ¼hrte Touren durch die schÃ¶nsten Ecken im rheinischen Westerwald. Weiteres demnÃ¤chst unter www.mtb-rengsdorf.de
Damit wir besser planen kÃ¶nnen bitte auf der Hp-Seite Kontakt vorab anmelden. 
Startort ist die Tennisterrasse in Rengsdorf. Gestartet wird um 10,00 Uhr, bitte bis 9,45 Uhr vor Ort sein. Kostenbeitrag fÃ¼r Teilnahme und Verpflegung auf der Strecke betrÃ¤gt 5,00 â¬.
Waschplatz fÃ¼r Bikes und Duschen fÃ¼r Teilnehmerinnen/Teilnehmer sind vorhanden. 
Nach der Veranstaltung gemÃ¼tliches Beisammensein in der Tennisterrasse ( langjÃ¤hrige Teilnehmer kennen sich da aus, ist schon recht gemÃ¼tlich gewesen...).


GrÃ¼Ãe

Klaus


----------



## T-Brex (9. September 2009)

Da sind die BrexbachGemsen auch wieder zahlraych dabbay

...ist eine schöne Veranstaltung. Zügig aber kein Rennen. Nette Leute. Sehr gute Streckenauswahl.
Leggga Essen und Trinken....aber nix Warmes....absolute Empfehlung !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (16. September 2009)

hallo alle,

die Streckenführung ist fertiggestellt. Es erwarten Euch klasse Trails mit schönen Aus- und Einsichten. Weitere Infos auf unserer Hp www.mtb-rengsdorf.de 
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Teilnahme.

Grüße aus R.

Klaus


----------



## Spassbremse (21. September 2009)

Hallo Klaus !

Da ihr ja nicht verratet, wo es langgeht (ist ja auch nicht verkehrt, die Neugier zu schürren ) bitte wenigstens kurz ne Angabe zu KM und Hm für die 35er und die 50er Runde. Damit man wenigstens weiß, wo man sich einordnen soll. Wollte dann das ganze dieses Jahr mal wieder in Angriff nehmen. 

Danke.

Mfg Gerald


----------



## Klaus Goerg (22. September 2009)

hallo Gerald,

35 km mit 850hm und 50 km mit 1250 hm. Meiner Meinung nach die bisher schönste RWW-Strecke. Hoher Trail- und extrem geringer Asphaltanteil ( max. 5% ). Lässt sich nicht ganz umgehen.

Verpflegung wie in den Vorjahren mit Muffins, Kuchen....usw..



Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Klaus Goerg (28. September 2009)

hallo alle,

nur noch ein paar Tage. Wetterprognosen sind gut http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/095150.html 

Bitte meldet Euch über unsere Hp oder einfach hier über die Kontaktmöglichkeiten im Forum an.


Danke und Grüße aus R

Klaus


----------



## rheinbiker (28. September 2009)

Schade,
wäre gern dabeigewesen aber aufgrund eines Unfalls am WE bin ich leider raus...

Viel Spaß


----------



## Klaus Goerg (28. September 2009)

das ist schade, hoffe es ist nicht allzu heftig?

Grüße aus R.

Klaus


----------



## rheinbiker (28. September 2009)

Danke, geht schon... nur Radfahren ist die nächste Zeit nicht


----------



## Spassbremse (28. September 2009)

Servus Gemeinde !

@ Klaus Georg : Nachdem ich ja auf den Busch geklopft habe, bezgl. Strecken usw. und das Wetter ja auch trocken und einigermassen warm  bleiben soll (laut wetter. dä Stand 28.09.) melde ich mich mal für Samstag an.

Bis denne.

Mfg Gerald


----------



## Klaus Goerg (30. September 2009)

hallo,

auch wenns zur Zeit noch nicht so aussieht: Am Samstag bleibt es trocken, und ein bisschen Regen vorher kann die Natur brauchen. Hoffe wir sehen uns....

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...Hardert, Rengsdorf&PROG=citybild&PRG=citybild

http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/suchort.mv?search=56579

Grüße aus R.

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuu (2. Oktober 2009)

Wet Wet Wet,
Ich  bin dabei!
Fuu


----------



## !Ghostrider! (3. Oktober 2009)

So da simmer wieder!
Sehr schöne Tour heute!!! 
Da gibt es nix zu meckern!
Bis nächstes Jahr dann! 
Hier die Facts der 50er Runde


----------



## T-Brex (3. Oktober 2009)

Da schließe ich mich gerne an. Auch von mir ein großes Lob ! DoppelDaumen......bitte schonmal fürs nächste Jahr reservieren....


----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. Oktober 2009)

hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Teilnahme. Einige Infos: 78 gemeldete Teilnehmer in insgesamt 5 Gruppen. Es gab einige Stürze mit glimplichem Ausgang, etliche Pannen oder Defekte, ordentlich viele Leistungsgrenzen und doch überwiegend positive Kritiken. Die wenigen negativen Kritiken werden wir aufarbeiten. Weitere Infos demnächst auf unserer Hp.

Hoffe wir sehen uns auf der ein oder anderen Tour

Grüße aus R.

Klaus


----------

